# Theology of Preaching



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm just looking for some book recommendations of the theology of preaching from a Confessional Reformed perspective. Trying to find 2 or 3 more titles to fill my reading list for the year. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2014)

"on the theology of preaching"... grammar correction


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm about 40% through Jason Meyer's Preaching: A Biblical Theology. It is absolutely the best book I've read on the subject. (Unless, of course, it crashes and burns in the last half!)


----------

